# "our" velvet at cannes



## altered states (May 25, 2006)

And we knew her when...

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/films/fiche_film.php?langue=6002&id_film=4359572

This may or may not be a still from the movie, but I don't really expect complaints either way. 

View attachment 18451504.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (May 25, 2006)

Velvet lives such a fab life and I'm always envious of her exploits. to use a cheesy phrase, you go girl!


----------



## altered states (May 25, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Velvet lives such a fab life and I'm always envious of her exploits.



Yeah, right? Next she'll run for president, or marry Brad Pitt. 

As I once wrote to her: "First I wanted to f--- you - now I want to BE you!"


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 25, 2006)

Wow, congrats to Velvet! That is an awesome achievement, and I look forward to seeing the movie one day.

Brenda


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> And we knew her when...
> 
> [
> This may or may not be a still from the movie, but I don't really expect complaints either way.


I do find it interesting that everyone always has to point out fatness. "A plump heiress' dog is kidnapped and..."

I mean..."A black heiress' dog is kidnapped"
"A blue-eyed heir's dog is kidnapped"
"A bald heir's dog is kidnapped"

I think we'd all kind of say: huh? if we read the 3 lines above and think: that's such a weird way to put it. Why does it matter? I don't get the sense (haven't seen the film, admittedly) that her being plump matters vis a vis her being an heiress with a dog, etc.

In the case of ...Real women have curves, then yes, it makes sense to say the coming of age story of a plump latina trying to break out in a world that doesn't always value her or whatever. But a 'plump heiress?' It's so apologetic. Give me a break.

do correct me if im wrong. i don't want to rant and then feel dumb if her fat ass is central to the plot or something. I mean, like if we find she actually sat on her dog, there was no crime involved, and her buttcheeks are so big she never noticed??? You know, that sort of thing.


----------



## Michelle (May 26, 2006)

She looked absolutely beautiful at Cannes. She even showed off her bare arms.  How wonderful to see something besides a Size -2 walk the red carpet. Thanks for posting the link, Tres.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 26, 2006)

Wow... She is becoming really popular these days.


----------



## Emma (May 26, 2006)

Who is she?


----------



## Regular Bill (May 26, 2006)

:smitten: She still is a beauty!!!

Bill

P.S. She was a regular from way back, but she hasn't been posting for awhile.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 26, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> And we knew her when...
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/films/fiche_film.php?langue=6002&id_film=4359572
> 
> This may or may not be a still from the movie, but I don't really expect complaints either way.




Wow! Congrats to the lovely Velvet!

I'd enjoy seeing her movie some day.


Dennis


----------



## fanofdimensions (May 27, 2006)

THe movie is a very weird, very surreal, but very good film. It is like watching a salvador dali painting in motion.

Velvet's role is an unusual one in that she is made up to look much different than her modeling and other pictures, like any actress would be. Her character is a unique one and the film should not be taken too literally as it's really an unusual art film.

Velvet had an interested in exchange with Variety (the Hollywood trade paper) which made some unfortunate comments about her size and got an apology for their remarks. While it is relevant in some ways that her character is larger sized, that character is just that, a character, and shouldn't be confused with Velvet, the person. Likewise, another actor plays a mute ketamine addict, but of course, he is not such a person - he's an actor.

I think it's wonderful the producers chose Velvet to play this role as opposed to Hollywood which pads up Gwyeth, and I think it's important that larger sized actors and actresses have the same range of choices for parts their leaner counterparts have. That's true size acceptance.



Jes said:


> I do find it interesting that everyone always has to point out fatness. "A plump heiress' dog is kidnapped and..."
> 
> I mean..."A black heiress' dog is kidnapped"
> "A blue-eyed heir's dog is kidnapped"
> ...


----------



## Tina (May 27, 2006)

fanofdimensions said:


> I think it's wonderful the producers chose Velvet to play this role as opposed to Hollywood which pads up Gwyeth, and I think it's important that larger sized actors and actresses have the same range of choices for parts their leaner counterparts have. That's true size acceptance.



I agree wholeheartedly, fanofdimensions.


----------



## Tina (May 27, 2006)

And speaking of which, according to the front board page, today is her 39th birthday. Happy, happy!


----------



## technaut (May 27, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to see this movie, because its directors (and also actors) are well known here in France for their satyric parody of our society, politics etc. It's sometimes quite rude and scatologic, full of derision and self derision... must be something interesting, but i don't expect that the image of the bbw will be well treated.


----------



## herin (May 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Who is she?



I dunno.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

herin said:


> I dunno.



Velvet... she's been hanging around Dimensions for years, but her professional life can keep her quite busy -- everything from dancing, to this Cannes gig, to being a nanny for obscenely rich folk. She's a very sweet and caring person.


----------



## JMNYC (May 30, 2006)

Variety's drivel:

"A good portion of the cast seems to have physical abnormalities. Velvet, the actress who plays Avida, is a half-dressed Venus of Willendorf so obese she can barely walk, like the physical image of her over-consuming class."

Apology or no, (actually it's good someone apologized) the above hit me like a bolt of lightning. "So obese she can barely walk"?


----------



## Assurnasripal (May 31, 2006)

Hi! 
I searched the Internet for Velvet, but could find nothing. Does she have a homepage? And this movie: Is there a trailer?

Greets
Assur


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 31, 2006)

That takes this beyond the 'character actress' stage... a major media coup for Size Acceptance.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow... I am such a fan of Velvet's. I hope I get to see this movie.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! Velvet's long been a stunning pillar of Goddessness and she looks incredible in this still. Great work!  (And phooey on the stupid press that said she can't walk.)


----------



## Cat (Jun 2, 2006)

How fun! I hope to see the movie!
I've been googling around for more info and came across several stills, that no doubt would be popular 'round these parts:












I'm off to find more...


----------



## Cat (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, I was going to mention to those of you unfamiliar with Velvet, she's got a Yahoo group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Velvet_Vixen/ 
When she would post her photos on Dimensions, she would always link back to the yahoo group.
As an added bonus, check out her group for a beautiful picture of her at Cannes.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Cat said:


> Oh, I was going to mention to those of you unfamiliar with Velvet, she's got a Yahoo group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Velvet_Vixen/
> When she would post her photos on Dimensions, she would always link back to the yahoo group.
> As an added bonus, check out her group for a beautiful picture of her at Cannes.



I've been a member for many months (years?)... I wanted to mention she posted a copy of the letter she sent to Variety regarding the review. She reminded the author she has danced in several professional dance troupes as well as walked the runway in a John Galliano fashion show. Does she rock, or what?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2006)

Velvet is a total sweetheart and I can't think of anyone who deserves this more than her... I can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2006)

Aw arent you a sweetie! Thanks Tres! You are my official PR guy. The pic isnt a still from the film but a pic from my modeling card that the agent sent to a website that needed an image. Its my fav so I am glad you like it too although the quality is rather sketchy to say th least. Oh well, cest la vie! 
La V



tres huevos said:


> And we knew her when...
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/films/fiche_film.php?langue=6002&id_film=4359572
> 
> This may or may not be a still from the movie, but I don't really expect complaints either way.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey, Thanks Toodles! Life is good and I am in New York always looking for lovely BBW/SSBBW to model for me so hit me up if you are feeling inspired.
Kiss kiss:kiss2: ,
Velvet




MissToodles said:


> Velvet lives such a fab life and I'm always envious of her exploits. to use a cheesy phrase, you go girl!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2006)

You are TOO funny! 
Run for President will never happen although were I president I would impliment a foreign donut policy to incite world peace. The way it works is we donate our Dunkin Donuts globally. The trouble with Al Quaida is the same problem with Parisians, WE HAVE NO PROPER DONUTS! A beignet isnt a donut! And of course theres strife in the mid-east it is a donut free region! :doh: 
Brad Pitt and Angelina's kid was born on my birthday but I think thats as close as we'll get. But I do want to be Anglina when I grow up.:smitten: 





tres huevos said:


> Yeah, right? Next she'll run for president, or marry Brad Pitt.
> 
> As I once wrote to her: "First I wanted to f--- you - now I want to BE you!"


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you Brenda! It wasn't easy but then what worthwhile ever is?
I am sure it will be making the rounds and if you can take artsy French surrealism you might just like it.
XO
Velvet



fatgirl33 said:


> Wow, congrats to Velvet! That is an awesome achievement, and I look forward to seeing the movie one day.
> 
> Brenda


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

lol You are funny! 
Good point, no haven't sat on any defenseless dogs of late, defenseless men maybe, but they died a pleasant death, however where aire I go, my fat ass tends to be central to the plot. lol





Jes said:


> I do find it interesting that everyone always has to point out fatness. "A plump heiress' dog is kidnapped and..."
> 
> I mean..."A black heiress' dog is kidnapped"
> "A blue-eyed heir's dog is kidnapped"
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you Michelle!
How funny I never even thought about the bare arm thing, brazen arm show-er that I am I just loved my dress so much, I found a gown and then adapted it to the style I wanted with a bustier and a lovely bustle. 
Thanks again, your kind comments made my day!
XO
Velvet

]She looked absolutely beautiful at Cannes. She even showed off her bare arms.  How wonderful to see something besides a Size -2 walk the red carpet. Thanks for posting the link, Tres.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

lol I try.
 




Jon Blaze said:


> Wow... She is becoming really popular these days.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Good question!  


CurvyEm said:


> Who is she?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Bill! 





Bill

P.S. She was a regular from way back, but she hasn't been posting for awhile.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey,
Thanks Dennis! Should be coming to a artsy theater near you soon.
XO
V




Still a Skye fan said:


> Wow! Congrats to the lovely Velvet!
> 
> I'd enjoy seeing her movie some day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Dayum, What a great writer, very well said.
Want to be my PR agent?
:wubu: 



fanofdimensions said:


> THe movie is a very weird, very surreal, but very good film. It is like watching a salvador dali painting in motion.
> 
> Velvet's role is an unusual one in that she is made up to look much different than her modeling and other pictures, like any actress would be. Her character is a unique one and the film should not be taken too literally as it's really an unusual art film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Me too Tina!
 



]I agree wholeheartedly, fanofdimensions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

THANK YOU!
 




Tina said:


> And speaking of which, according to the front board page, today is her 39th birthday. Happy, happy!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Technaut,
I have yet to see any Grosland episodes so I am unfamiliar with that aspect of their work, I only saw AALTRA which I enjoyed, esp the way it was shot.
I only agreed to do the film if it did not make fun of fat people. So while it is a wholely unglamorous character, it is a character who can be both 
annoying and somehow sensitive/vulnerable. I will let you be the judge.
 Thanks!
Velvet



technaut said:


> I'm really looking forward to see this movie, because its directors (and also actors) are well known here in France for their satyric parody of our society, politics etc. It's sometimes quite rude and scatologic, full of derision and self derision... must be something interesting, but i don't expect that the image of the bbw will be well treated.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

I am still finding myself ...
Velvet





herin said:


> I dunno.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Aw thanks!
Big kiss to you:kiss2: ,
Velvet



Phalloidium said:


> Velvet... she's been hanging around Dimensions for years, but her professional life can keep her quite busy -- everything from dancing, to this Cannes gig, to being a nanny for obscenely rich folk. She's a very sweet and caring person.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah me too! Then she claimed she was speaking of the character, which is true as they wanted an immobile-ish character, you have to see the movie, but I did put her in her place as I was rather offended to say the least given how fat and active I am. 

*"Velvet, the actress who plays Avida, is a half-dressed Venus
of Willendorf so obese she can barely walk, like the physical
image of her over-consuming class."

Not only can I walk, but I have danced with several well established
French contemporary dance companies, as well as hit the runway
for John Galliano (you need to be able to walk to do so).
It is interesting to me that you don't state for example, 'Gustave
Kervern, the actor who plays Captivus, is so darn mute he can
barely utter a word.'
I am playing the role of Avida, much like any other actor would.
I am not Avida. I suppose it underscores the fact that cinema
is nearly totally devoid of actresses of my size, whilst the streets
are full of us, and indeed obesity stats would confirm our growing
numbers. My sincere hope is that you might consider your error
and contemplate why you came to such a conclusion based on my
character, not on my person.
Thank you,
Velvet

Her responce,

"Sorry, I didn't mean YOU couldn't walk, I meant the character
couldn't -- she's carted around on a sled for most of the film. I
will correct our website review. Again, didn't mean to offend! I
liked your performance.
Deborah "*







JMNYC said:


> Variety's drivel:
> 
> "A good portion of the cast seems to have physical abnormalities. Velvet, the actress who plays Avida, is a half-dressed Venus of Willendorf so obese she can barely walk, like the physical image of her over-consuming class."
> 
> Apology or no, (actually it's good someone apologized) the above hit me like a bolt of lightning. "So obese she can barely walk"?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

She does,
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Velvet_Vixen/

 



Assurnasripal said:


> Hi!
> I searched the Internet for Velvet, but could find nothing. Does she have a homepage? And this movie: Is there a trailer?
> 
> Greets
> Assur


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

THANKS my little Nedster!
I missed you!
XO
V




Ned Sonntag said:


> That takes this beyond the 'character actress' stage... a major media coup for Size Acceptance.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Aw, arent you kind! THANKS! 
Im sure you shall see the movie, thats the best aspect of it getting to Cannes, it will indeed have a much wider audience. Wider in lots of aspects, teehee
 



ThatFatGirl said:


> Wow... I am such a fan of Velvet's. I hope I get to see this movie.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Santybumbleboo!!!
Thanks and kisses to you!
X:kiss2: O
Velvet



Santaclear said:


> Wow! Velvet's long been a stunning pillar of Goddessness and she looks incredible in this still. Great work!  (And phooey on the stupid press that said she can't walk.)


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Cat! 






Cat said:


> How fun! I hope to see the movie!
> I've been googling around for more info and came across several stills, that no doubt would be popular 'round these parts:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks very much, so glad you've joined.
Hugs,
Velvet 





Cat said:


> Oh, I was going to mention to those of you unfamiliar with Velvet, she's got a Yahoo group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Velvet_Vixen/
> When she would post her photos on Dimensions, she would always link back to the yahoo group.
> As an added bonus, check out her group for a beautiful picture of her at Cannes.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Personally I think you rock!
Merci bcp ma cherie,
Velvet





ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been a member for many months (years?)... I wanted to mention she posted a copy of the letter she sent to Variety regarding the review. She reminded the author she has danced in several professional dance troupes as well as walked the runway in a John Galliano fashion show. Does she rock, or what?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

My lovely LJ, You are so sweet, thank you very much!
Glad to hear you are doing so well.
X O
Velvet




LJ Rock said:


> Velvet is a total sweetheart and I can't think of anyone who deserves this more than her... I can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## FEast (Jun 10, 2006)

Velvet said:


> I did put her in her place as I was rather offended to say the least given how fat and active I am.


You go, girl! I _love_ that you did that film, I _love_ that you wound up in Cannes, I _love_ that you put that reviewer in her place (she even managed to ultimately praise your performance; too bad she thought it'd be more interesting to the public to berate your size rather than laud your luminous acting skills), I _love_ the photos Cat posted ('specially the one from your poster), and I especially _love_ that photo of you the EggMan posted, which is also on the home page of your Yahoo group. 

That dress is the bomb, but I doubt it'd look half as good without you in it.  Your public representation of fat women makes me feel proud, indeed. Keep up the good work!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!:kiss2: 
I totally was thinking the same thing! Like why on earth if you think I did a good job wouldnt you write that??? Right?
Its just frustrating to receive that in a private mail versus on the review, know what I mean? Anyway, cest la vie, live n learn. Thanks again Feast!
XO
Velvet 





FEast said:


> You go, girl! I _love_ that you did that film, I _love_ that you wound up in Cannes, I _love_ that you put that reviewer in her place (she even managed to ultimately praise your performance; too bad she thought it'd be more interesting to the public to berate your size rather than laud your luminous acting skills), I _love_ the photos Cat posted ('specially the one from your poster), and I especially _love_ that photo of you the EggMan posted, which is also on the home page of your Yahoo group.
> 
> That dress is the bomb, but I doubt it'd look half as good without you in it.  Your public representation of fat women makes me feel proud, indeed. Keep up the good work!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## altered states (Jun 11, 2006)

Velvet said:


> Aw arent you a sweetie! Thanks Tres! You are my official PR guy. The pic isnt a still from the film but a pic from my modeling card that the agent sent to a website that needed an image. Its my fav so I am glad you like it too although the quality is rather sketchy to say th least. Oh well, cest la vie!
> La V



My sincere pleasure. I can't wait to see the film!


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 5, 2006)

I just saw the photos that Cat posted and... oh my god... I must see this movie!! It sounds like a good movie anyway, beside the added pleasure of seeing Velvet
I can't believe this actually happened. I remember dreaming this would happen one day, I think I even posted some messages on Velvet yahoo group about that... anyway Velvet, you're awesome! I mean, you even made it to the marquee! :eat2:
It looks like you're REALLY accomplishing your mission of "tweaking beauty iconography with your generous proportions"  
simply outstanding.


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 5, 2006)

BTW:
I was looking at the page at the NYT and they got it "slightly" (LOL) incorrect:



> cast for 'Avida'
> 
> Gustave Kervern - Deaf Mute
> Benoit Delepine - Scotch Tape Man
> ...



http://movies2.nytimes.com/gst/movies/movie.html?v_id=350403

I guess they mixed up Velvet with the famous avantgarde/rock band :doh:


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 5, 2006)

This is the trailer... seems like a really interesting movie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyD7upMTATg

I found another clip on some blog... I am not sure if it's legal to give the link here so I won't... anyway it's a scene from the movie without Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you so much! You are too kind!
Big kiss to you,
Velvet


----------

